# Variation's in R33 GTR Series?



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

From my understanding,

Series 1 R33 GTR's are from 1995-1996,and have no passenger airbag,and a big bulky steering that has an airbag.

Series 2 are from 1996 to 1998,and has a passenger airbag added,and different ecu (OBD?),everything else remain's the same? Some newer model's have the newer/nicer looking steering wheel,that is fitted onto Series 3 car's,and also Spe 2 R33 GTS/GTS-T's?

Series 3's area from 1997 onwards,and majority have Xenon's (seen a few without from what i can see is a Series 3),and have red stitching and insert's on interior,with passenger airbag,along with the different steering wheel. Also has a deeper front splitter along with the hole on the passenger side light for an oil cooler? Which isn't fitted on all models? 

V-Spec's were on all series model's aswell?
What series would the UK R33 GTR model's be then? They have the series 3 interior on most,with steering wheel and airbag?
How about the N1 model's,also in the range of different series?

Thanks


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

UK cars are series 3.


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Not all uk cars are series 3 from what i know


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

All '97 on cars?

The two I've had are.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

thanks moley,wasn't sure with the UK car's,as i've seen a number of them,and none so far have had the OEM Xenon's fitted,and of course,they have the UK indicator's on the front


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Ive seen a couple that had no xenons no rear standard fog light i think they must be 96 models

Version 3 Released: 3rd February 1997

* Xenon headlights.
* Rear fog lights.
* Front bumper with extra air duct.
* Bigger front splitter with bigger brake cooling air duct (20mm lower).
* Revised ABS control programme.
* Reinforced brake pedal bracket.
* Reinforced rear suspensions member fitting.
* Rear floor reinforcement bar.
* Revised colour scheme interior. (Version 1/2: Grey with blue, Version 3: Grey with red.)


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

thats great,where did you find that from? was looking for something like that on the net but no such luck


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

found it from a old jap mag i have about the r33 gtr which is from about 1998


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Plus you can find out what year the car is from the seat belt will have a little tag which will say what year it is


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

i need to see this mag!! 
just trying to find out of the difference's between the series,i can tell which one's which,but wanting to know more info,like you've given above


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Will have to hunt it down have not looked at it for ages. why the interest ?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

JapFreak786 said:


> thanks moley,wasn't sure with the UK car's,as i've seen a number of them,and none so far have had the OEM Xenon's fitted,and of course,they have the UK indicator's on the front


All UK R33's are Series 3 GT-R V-Specs.

None came as standard with Xenons as they aren't e-marked, although like mine some owners 'upgraded'.
The rear lights were also changed for units without the fog lamps as there was a separate fog built into the rear bumper. The front indicators also had a sidelight alongside them.
All came with the additional nismo oil coolers, front and rear.
The interiors are all series 3 apart from the optional Connolley Leather upgrades.
Rear wiper too.

I've still got all the literature which came with my car when I bought it new :nervous:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

thanks matt,knew most of that apart from the light question regarding UK R33's
well i nearly brought a Series 3 two month's back,and have seen a few other's on the internet,i'm going to be after a series 3 only when i'm back in the market,just wanting to know as much as i can really


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Well i cant be right all the time :chairshot


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

aferx said:


> Well i cant be right all the time :chairshot


relax,lol


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

I've worked on a U.K. R33GTR that was near standard, it had diff/gearbox oil coolers fitted - was that an optional extra?

I know it was standard on U.K. R34GTR's.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

nope all UK car's came with them Trev


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

my 95 gtr has a passenger airbag


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Spec 2 have a different dash facia to spec one and they're not covered in the horrible black rubber coating either, along with the gear surround and drivers window switch surround aswell.


----------



## MartinC (Jan 1, 2006)

matt j said:


> All UK R33's are Series 3 GT-R V-Specs.
> 
> None came as standard with Xenons as they aren't e-marked, although like mine some owners 'upgraded'.
> The rear lights were also changed for units without the fog lamps as there was a separate fog built into the rear bumper. The front indicators also had a sidelight alongside them.
> ...



Why take out the rear lamps and change them for early ones and fit an extra fog lamp?

Thats why I think they are series 2 cars with a series 3 interior.

Anyone give me a uk vin number, I can try and find a production date from that. PM me if you don't want the world to know it.


----------



## Zoobcheck (Feb 13, 2004)

*Series 1 & 2*

Passenger airbags were always a factory fit option


----------



## MartinC (Jan 1, 2006)

quick update, front & rear lamps for UK model are unique part numbers. The UK also had a different ECU with a 155 speed limit and slightly modified ignition map. Everything else does seem to be series 3, abs unit etc.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

wow good info thanks!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

MartinC said:


> Why take out the rear lamps and change them for early ones and fit an extra fog lamp?


Why take out the Xenons and replace them with inferior halogens?
The Xenons aren't E-Marked and therefore weren't legal on production models - same for the R34.
With the rears, as far as I am aware, there is a minimum distance that a fog lamp can be from the brake/side light (in mm) and the nissan integral fog is just under that distance.




MartinC said:


> Anyone give me a uk vin number, I can try and find a production date from that. PM me if you don't want the world to know it.


All UK cars were built in 1997, ones like mine registered in 1999 were still built in 1997. Same as all the UK R34's were built in 1999.

All UK R33's vin numbers start: JN1GAPR33U00000** _where ** is 00 to 99_


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

there is a book called "I love R33 GTR" which details all the models in detail and official options like 400R ducts! GTROC is trying to import some

My R33 is a mix of bits, 95 chassis but registered in 98! it has twin airbags and later spitter etc, it was a Japanese showroom car then it came to the UK with middlehurst involved but not a official import...

there is 5 MP like this i've seen

MP is rare in Japan as most are in the UK!

R


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

I notice various series 3 have fog lights built into the rear bumper (i therefore assume UK built) where as the others have them integrated within the rear indicator panel like mine which is a Series 3 import!!?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

middlehurst did the rear light change, mine had it


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Thought this would have been the case thanks.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Robbie - i need one of them books  , your R33,was it first registered in the UK or Japan in 98? Seems strange to have those mix of bits,but then again,if it's a showroom car then i guess Nissan could have added those bits to the car for those 3 year's while they kept it in their showroom?

and more info coming out,that's great!


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

....Shouldnt you be researching houses rather than GTR's!!! :chuckle:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Wills_GunR33 said:


> ....Shouldnt you be researching houses rather than GTR's!!! :chuckle:


attempting to multi-task :nervous:
went and saw another estate agent today,and got a newspaper full of houses,everyone that i liked is under off already :chairshot


----------



## Ian C (Jun 3, 2003)

Robbie J said:


> middlehurst did the rear light change, mine had it


.....hence some of them look like they were fitted using a shot gun.


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Emil,
Mine's still up for grab if you interested  lol


----------

